# ALTERNATIVE TO CABINET SCRAPERS



## johnwc812 (19 Sep 2012)

Hi
I can sharpen a cabinet scraper, but do so infrequently so it is not perfect every time.
In use it is very tiring (and hot) on the thumbs after a few minutes work.
I have a scraper plane, not the easiest plane to set up and use.

Have you tried glass? Any ordinary window glass!
Using a glass cutter cut the glass into 2-3" squares.
Use angled like a cabinet scraper.
One hand or two hands, (Gloves advisable) 
Each square will give you 8 cutting edges and then discard.
Suprisingly, actual fine shavings are produced.

A further tip: Glass broken with a hammer will produce various curved shards
that can be used on awkward shaped carvings etc.

Give it a try, but dont blame me if you cut yourself.

Cheers John


----------



## thomvic (19 Sep 2012)

I agree. I have been using glass for scraping for years. I also use Stanley knife blades sometimes - I tend to get a finer finish with those than with glass.

Richard


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Sep 2012)

I've used glass for years - accidentally broken glass tends to give nicer curves and sharper edges.


----------



## No skills (24 Sep 2012)

Really? wonder if you could use a diamond stone to 're-sharpen' the cutting edge?


----------



## Sheffield Tony (28 Sep 2012)

I have done this, but I found I had 4 scraping edges, not 8. The side of the glass I scored to break it does not give a clean enough edge, but the other (back) side works well.

I guess that this doesn't bode well for sharpening it, but it is easy enough to just cut it again.


----------

